# where did you get your cockapoo from



## Bonnie (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Kendal

Hope you don't mind me asking, but where did you get Echo from as Echo looks identical to my Bonnie who will be 2 in June. Bessie, my toy is also from the same place. I've tried to put a photo on but can't seem to do it.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol got very confused there when i opend this thread as i was talking to my mum, and wasnt looking propperly at my laptop so tjhaught i had opened a pm or something lol didnt expect to see "hi kendal" lol sorry it amused me lol

anyway i got all my girls from sylvia sizer in lincolinshire, sylml cockapoos. Gypsy and Inca are half sisters with the same dad, Echo and Delta are also half sisters with the same dad who is Gypsy and Incas haf brother from a poodle litter. so my two eldist are the ants to my two youngest. a propper little family lol.


----------



## Bonnie (Aug 3, 2010)

I thought so. I also got Bonnie and Bessie from Sylvia. Bessie is is 7 months old. Hopefully I've been able to upload a photo. If not I'll try again!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

who were their mum's and dad's Gypsy with be 5 in june Inca 5 in september Echo 3 in september and Delta 1 in july


Gypsy
Dad/Sire: Montravia Royal Rebel (aka Zac)
Mum/Dam: Rhonas Chocolate Delight (aka Bonney)

Inca
Dad/Sire: Montravia Royal Rebel (aka Zac)
Mum/Dam: Divine Chance(aka Tiggy)

Echo
Dad/Sire: Appricot Surprized (aka Zack)
Mum/Dam:Kenmillix Sweet Harmony (cant find Echos mums name will ask mum latter)

Delta
Dad/Sire: Appricot Surprized(aka Zack)
Mum/Dam: Amerioodle Look Of Love(aka Tiffny) 



think Echo and Delta's dad was named after his dad lol. oh its noto a typo it is Zac and Zack

do you have any other photos of them would love to a clearer photo of them. Bess is very like Echo, is bess just Black and White or does she have other colours in her coat?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

they are both lovely, beautiful faces x


----------



## Bonnie (Aug 3, 2010)

I have typed 2 messages and then went to attach photos and both times my message has disappeared. Not sure what I've done and I've been trying to retrieve it for ages! I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

maybe try highlighting the stuff you have typed copying and pasting it somewhere so you have a copy of it in case the same thing happens again, i normally keep to web windows open to do that if its a really long thing. so i can post it in the other one. 

looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

kendal said:


> who were their mum's and dad's Gypsy with be 5 in june Inca 5 in september Echo 3 in september and Delta 1 in july
> 
> 
> Gypsy
> ...


Hi Kendal

Just saw this - joining the site has made me go back and look at Ruby's docs and I think Gypsy is one of Ruby's Relatives - her Dad Alby (Chocolate Cockapoo) is out of Royal Rebel and Chocolate Delight too!

That makes her a Niece of Gypsy's? Does it?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

How lovely we all need to check x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

RubyCockapoo said:


> Hi Kendal
> 
> Just saw this - joining the site has made me go back and look at Ruby's docs and I think Gypsy is one of Ruby's Relatives - her Dad Alby (Chocolate Cockapoo) is out of Royal Rebel and Chocolate Delight too!
> 
> That makes her a Niece of Gypsy's? Does it?


yes that meand that ruby dad (Alby) is Gypsys full brother and Incas half brother, so they are Ruby's anties wich makes Echo and Delta Ruby's cousins becuae they have the same grandad but not the sam parents lol 

i think i got that right lol


----------



## Eddiesmum (Oct 13, 2010)

That is so sweet to have found family....:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy is from Jandaz in West Wales - any relatives?
Cara


----------

